# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  La Muela II, videos

## Luján

Aquí os traigo dos videos sobre la nueva central de bombeo/generación La Muela II, construida junto a La Muela I

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen reportaje Luján y buena energía limpia.
La obra inmensa. 
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Muy buenos vídeos.

Gracias por esta información. 

Domingo

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de ver los videos y solo decir una palabra:
*IMPRESIONANTE!!!!!!!!!!*
Gracias Luján por éste documento.

----------


## perdiguera

Los he visto sin sonido y son maravillosos.
Gracias Luján por ellos.

----------


## suer

Impresionantes los vídeso.

Gracias Luján

----------

